# MoDaCo -



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thought I'd share... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1487197

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Just came across this, myself. Backing everything up, and getting ready to give it a go.


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

That sounds really cool actually. Paul is known for making some kickass ROMs. And the fact he added in a few goodies. I may give it a go myself. Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## islangink (Oct 27, 2011)

Couldn't get it to download

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah I myself am doing the same too although I just flashed aokp B22

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

islangink said:


> Couldn't get it to download
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Download from the mirrors. I also had problems downloading with Chrome. Ended up getting it with ie.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I am just gonna wait til I get home, too many options on his page to do from phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Everything seems to have installed well. I'm running my TiBu, now. Looking forward to giving 4.0.4 a whirl.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Everything seems to have installed well. I'm running my TiBu, now. Looking forward to giving 4.0.4 a whirl.


Let us know how it runs! 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dimonsf2 (Feb 3, 2012)

Couldn't install in boot manager got an error boot.img couldn't be created

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ive been waiting for this its being "Baked" now thru his kitchen. Its taking forever tho. lol.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

So far, so good. Everything seems to move very fluidly. Maybe even a little faster. Could just be in my head, but the screen even looks crisper. I'm missing the major customization of Codename, but I think I'll ride this for a bit, maybe even until Codename launches a 4.0.4 build.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> So far, so good. Everything seems to move very fluidly. Maybe even a little faster. Could just be in my head, but the screen even looks crisper. I'm missing the major customization of Codename, but I think I'll ride this for a bit, maybe even until Codename launches a 4.0.4 build.


Which customizations if I may ask? 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> So far, so good. Everything seems to move very fluidly. Maybe even a little faster. Could just be in my head, but the screen even looks crisper. I'm missing the major customization of Codename, but I think I'll ride this for a bit, maybe even until Codename launches a 4.0.4 build.


Screen looks better because of Franco's kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## islangink (Oct 27, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Download from the mirrors. I also had problems downloading with Chrome. Ended up getting it with ie.


thanks man....downloading now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> Screen looks better because of Franco's kernel.


Since I'm using a Trinity kernel, I don't think so.


----------



## rossguy (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm gunna give this a whirl sometime soon. I think I will miss all the customizations as well but it'll be fun to try and see how it goes. Keep the feedback coming!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't like all the constant updates, I'm sticking with stock 4.0.4 for a little while.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

what's up with this kitchen baking shit, i'm trying to bake my own rom and it's telling me premium members only lol

nevermind, figured it out. cool shit for 9.99 Euro's a year... not paying tho lol


----------



## dotson817 (Sep 23, 2011)

Also running a trinity kernel with this rom, it flies but I also miss customization like battery percent.. nav buttons.. toggles. Oh well I'm gonna give this a good test tomorrow for sure but it is great so far

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Again, it may all be in my head, but responsiveness, and speed of this ROM seem to be an improvement over 4.0.3. I think I'll keep running this until Codename gives us a 4.0.4.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

So I've been running this since last night and its super smooth and fast, I have installed the stock 4.0.4 kernel and battery life is great. 5 1/2 hrs and 60 percent battery that's with 1 1/2 screen on time 4g all the time. I'm clocked at 350-920

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I got permission from dev to share his work on Rootzwiki. It's in dev section.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

